# 2010 Arnold Classic Weekend Parties



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

2010 Arnold Classic Weekend Parties Each year in Columbus, Ohio, right after the Arnold Classic Pro Bodybuilding event, parties are usually held around town. One of them is the official Arnold Classic After Party, with Arnold himself attending the event, and another is the Jason Dhir Mega-Party Charity After Bash. Both are great parties, and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

